# design questions for fulfillment services



## parker81 (May 29, 2008)

sorry, i'm kind of new to the whole design thing. i have created some designs using adobe illustrator and i have a few issues.

is the finished design always vectorized by default? i thought this was the case but when i zoom in after i save it as a jpg, i still see the pixels. 

i even tried following method found on spreadshirtbut i don't know how to delete the "pixel" information.

when i tried to upload a design after exporting it from illustrator as a jpeg, it would give me a very small resizing option. not really sure what i'm doing wrong here. 


if someone could help and point me in the right direction, that would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

When you save it as a JPG, essentially, you are changing it into pixels. You need to save your work from Illustration as either an AI or EPS. This will keep it vector. Feel free to PM me for more help.


----------



## parker81 (May 29, 2008)

hey thanks a lot for that. i've noticed on printfection that you're not able to upload .ai or .eps files. is there something that i'm missing here?


----------



## custeez (May 23, 2009)

.jpeg is a pixel based file format. You want to export your vector designs as .eps. Spreadshirt has to first approve your vector design as they have to ensure that your design will be able to print properly.

If you want to use pixel based designs, you should create the design the exact size you would like it to appear on the shirt so you do not have to resize it. Resizing diminishes the quality of the image. I believe Spreadshirt recommends pixel based designs to be saved at 200dpi. You can set these settings when you are exporting the file. I usually export as .png as this preserves transparency.


----------

